
Show HN: Material Dashboard React – MIT License Dashboard with Material-UI - axelut
https://creativetimofficial.github.io/material-dashboard-react
======
axelut
Hi guys,

We spent the last weeks building the Material Dashboard React over the popular
Material-UI framework([http://www.material-ui.com/#/](http://www.material-
ui.com/#/)).

Please check the live preview here:
[https://creativetimofficial.github.io/material-dashboard-
rea...](https://creativetimofficial.github.io/material-dashboard-
react/#/dashboard) and if you have any issues or want to contribute on Github
here: [https://github.com/creativetimofficial/material-dashboard-
re...](https://github.com/creativetimofficial/material-dashboard-react/)

It is under MIT License, so feel free to use it in any personal/commercial
projects.

------
chatmasta
Why are you hijacking scrolling on mobile? It feels super slow and janky
because of that. Otherwise, it looks decent.

~~~
axelut
Thank you for the feedback. Actually we didn't do anything on purpose, it
seems there is a bug and we will fix that ASAP :D

